# Out of State Interview



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 3, 2010)

How does one or did set up interviews for out of state job candidates?


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 3, 2010)

Phone interviews with scripted set of questions for the candidates that met/exceeded job specs on their applications and resumes, then we provided reimbursement for travel for the short list (2 or 3 candidates).  Check with HR to see if they have a process in place already.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 3, 2010)

Francis,

I was asked by a potential employer to participate in a cross country telephone

interview, as a pre-lim. I took it to mean that if I sounded good on the

telephone that they would [ possibly ] make arrangements for us to do a

"meet & greet" later.

With the technological advancements in video cameras, I guess a "web

based" interview could be arranged.

.


----------



## texasbo (Nov 3, 2010)

Before widespread use of videoconferencing, I had a Building Official send me a videotape, answering the questions I sent him. Videoconferencing is easy now. If for some reason your city doesn't have the hardware, there are many private sources that could accomodate you.


----------



## permitguy (Nov 3, 2010)

When I applied for my current position (in 2008), I kept getting "thanks for playing, not interested" postcards from jurisdictions for positions I was easily qualified for.  I then amended my resume cover letter, explaining that I would participate in the interview process and any pre-employment testing at my own expense.  I also stated clearly that I was not seeking reimbursement for moving expenses, and that I had already arranged housing and could have a state driver's license within 30 days of being hired.  Lastly, I explained that I was seeking to move because I had family in the area.  The first resume that included my amended letter got me a job.

They started me with a written questionnaire (7 essay questions, one page responses).  When I made the cut from that, they wanted a personal interview (oral boards).  I flew myself out and participated.  They offered me the position subject to a criminal background check, drug test and psychological evaluation (uh-oh), so I flew myself out again and got those things taken care of.

It wasn't cheap, but I knew the state of the economy would bring them several qualified candidates.  If I wanted the job, I had to make it as convenient for them to interview me as it would have been for them to interview the guy living accross the street.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 3, 2010)

permitguy,

Just out of curiosity, does your salary compensate you for all of those "out-of-pocket"

expenses?

While not explicitly verbalized "up front", your new position; if negotiated amicably,

' could ' easily compensate you [ others ] for the "before-being-hired" expenses.

P.S. We've missed your presence on here! Welcome back!   

.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 3, 2010)

Permitguy, great for you that you took the initiative, and expense to do that, I'm sure that it made a difference. And glad that such a professional is working in this state. Maybe we'll connect some day.


----------



## FredK (Nov 3, 2010)

Well having been in one, my experience was interesting.

The city I was interested called on Thursday asking me to interview with them on the following Monday.  What the F???   I asked if they had a ticket waiting at the airport for me.

So I asked if they would do a telephone interview.  Been to two many interviews where the guy they wanted to hire was already working for them and you were the token "other guy".  They called back and said they could do that.

During the interview I could tell they were interested as was I so I explained since this was a major move for me and family if they were I was willing to come down a do a "face to face" if I was a finalist in their selection committee on my own dime.  Either way it would be a vacation trip for me, wife and daughter.  All agreed to the deal and we're here in AZ.

Telephone questions I couldn't give any details since this was 10 years ago, but I remember they had their BO, Fire Marshal, a planner plus HR people in the room asking different questions.

I agree there should be the same questions you give the other applicants.  And be fair if you're looking at hiring the guy down the hall to step in and not some outsider wasting their time.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 3, 2010)

The former BO would call and "talk" with applicants. He would select 3 or 4 for a final interview all scheduled on the same day with a 2 or 3 week notification for the applicant to arrange their own travel at their expense. If you want the job you will go the extra mile.

I did sit on an inteview committee for a city position and we did 2 telephone interviews and 3 inperson interviews and everbody on the comittee agreed the phone interviews left a lot to be desired. You do not see the applicants body languaqe, facial expressions, and a host of other things which can be a positive or a negative for the applicant.


----------



## permitguy (Nov 3, 2010)

globe - The salary increase and the cost-of-living increase basically made it a wash.  The starting pay was clearly stated in the posting, and I had already missed out on so many opportunities that I didn't even try to negotiate.  Thanks for the kind words!  I've been hovering a bit, but I'm trying to finish my bachelor's and school is keeping me pretty busy.

fatboy - Thanks, and I'm always looking for somewhere new to ride!  Poudre Canyon is about as far north as I've made it so far.


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 3, 2010)

Now I'm feeling guilty... My new employer (I changed jobs about 8 months ago) paid for my interview travel, paid for a family visit prior to accepting the position, and paid for my move half-way across the country.  I feel very fortunate.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 3, 2010)

Aw shucks VP......you're worth it. Seriously though, it probably is going to dpend on the local competition that you are up against.

PG...the ride from up though outside of Berthoud, to Carter Lake, then down through Stove Prairie Rd to the Poudre Canyon, then down to FC is an awesome ride. But there is plenty of them up outside of the metro area of course. But, weather is changing, most of the rides will be local rides till the spring.


----------



## brudgers (Nov 3, 2010)

vegas paul said:
			
		

> Now I'm feeling guilty... My new employer (I changed jobs about 8 months ago) paid for my interview travel, paid for a family visit prior to accepting the position, and paid for my move half-way across the country.  I feel very fortunate.


Following in Wild Bill's footsteps.


----------



## peach (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm not the final hiring authority, but most of what I need to know, I can get from a phone interview.  If I'm impressed enough, we (usually) bring them here for a series of interviews (including a ride along with my team)... that usually separates the chaff from the grain.

I can judge capabilities pretty quickly.. and I work in a very tough environment..  not for everybody, and I *don't *do phone interviews for anybody who will not be accepted by the AHJ.. because we're third party.

Learned that lesson.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 3, 2010)

I appreciate the related experiences and suggestions.  I agree the résumé just simply narrows down the qualified field of candidates.

We (building dept.) have always been on a shoe string budget, I think travel coupons are out of the question. I'll have to check with my supervisor's and see if our IT department can arrange a web base camera interview.

I'm a lip reader with about 70% hearing loss; it's a two way challenge that will add a little more flavor to the interview process.

I want all qualified applicants to have an equal chance even if the person is 2k miles away.  I'm lucky to have my job and would like for someone else to have the same opportunity filling my old position.

I agree phone interviews leave much to be desired, especially if it’s another lip reader on the other end.


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 4, 2010)

Francis - My hearing is also deteriorating, and a phone interview is the absolute WORST method of my trying to present myself as a potential employee.  So, when I made it past the phone interview, I was very confident in the live interview next.  The web interview sounds like a great idea, although I've never done it (neither as a candidate nor employer).  Having had several "Go to Meeting" conferences online, however, tells me that this could work very well and save money.  Try a practice set-up with IT and see how it works.  Good luck.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 4, 2010)

I've visited with people online using my webcam; and it has been just like being there. These new toys we grownups have should be used. We rail about saving money and spend it needlessly, traveling; when we can do the same thing without leaving the room.

What I've found to be most humorous about interviews for inspectors; is, when Building Officials insist on giving the impression that code knowledge is most important and that the codes are strictly enforced. If you take their words seriously when you start doing your job as an inspector; you will find yourself looking for another job real quick.

You have to modify your work in accordance with the reality of the local system in that office; and, remember that the inspector has no authority; and works in accordance with the Building Officials supervision. Read the code book; the Building Official is responsible for code compliance; not the inspector; and, the job of the Inspector is to carry out the requirements of the Building Official.

Uncle Bob


----------

